# Philips NETTV



## taz666 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi guys im new here so sorry for posting before finished searching but im getting really annoyed now, i have the philips 47inch lcd, (47pfl8404h/12) TV and trying to setup NET tv with no avail, i have tried through my router and through ICS but getting no where i have all my files in windows media player so my 360 and ps3 can browse them but the tv can see them, even though when i enter the tv home screen and go on network setup it says its connected any ideas please ??


----------



## coucou123 (Oct 11, 2009)

taz666 said:


> Hi guys im new here so sorry for posting before finished searching but im getting really annoyed now, i have the philips 47inch lcd, (47pfl8404h/12) TV and trying to setup NET tv with no avail, i have tried through my router and through ICS but getting no where i have all my files in windows media player so my 360 and ps3 can browse them but the tv can see them, even though when i enter the tv home screen and go on network setup it says its connected any ideas please ??


I am having the same issue. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Scouter64 (Nov 18, 2009)

My TV is the 32pfl9604 with a NetTV connection/application. In my network I have several computers running on different platforms (ie. XP, Vista, UBUNTU), but none of the players are recognized by my TV. Even with disabled firewalls there is no way my TV would even consider looking at one of my PC's as I see it on the screen.

So I am eagerly keeping an eye on this forum to get more help or advise.

Scouter64, The Netherlands


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/about-philips-nettv-partnerships/22183/cat/gb/

I can't find anything about how to connect but I did find the above on a Philips NetTV site. Just scratching the service really. Seems you have to be able to browse and navigate using your TV Control.


----------

